# New Developer tool : Windows API Viewer for MS Excel



## Ron de Bruin (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all

I like to share this link to a free developer tool from Dennis Wallentin.
Check it out !

Briefly! Windows API Viewer for MS Excel is a standalone powerful tool for creating Windows API code, with or without conditions, to be inserted in code modules.

Windows API Viewer for MS Excel


----------



## starl (Apr 30, 2016)

Wowza! Now that's a gem. Thanks for sharing Ron. (ps - love your Mac tips, so useful)


----------



## Ron de Bruin (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, please reports problems when you have them


----------



## Norie (May 1, 2016)

Was really looking forward to this but Windows 10/Avast AV prevented me installing it.

Windows 10 initially blocked installation becuase it was from an 'unknown' source.

I overrode that and it started to installl but then Avast popped up saying a threat was detected and pointed to a file named VIS32.EXE which was located in a temporary folder.


----------



## Ron de Bruin (May 1, 2016)

Hi Norie

Not use Avast so I can't reproduce your problem. Hope others can also reply when they have a problem so Dennis can check it out


----------



## Norie (May 1, 2016)

Ron

It's probably a problem my side, perhaps I need to look at my AV setttings.


----------



## RoryA (May 1, 2016)

I got it installed but it simply wouldn't run on W10.


----------



## Smitty (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Ron!

Dennis had mentioned he'd be releasing this soon, so I'm glad he did.

 Do you know if has plans to support it on Win 10?


----------

